# New Moebius TOS Galactica kits



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

My apologies if there is another thead on this, been away for awhile.

I was just wondering how many want new kits of things not offered before?
Im sure they will do the Galactica and viper, Cylon raider etc.., but Id personally like to see something new first, like a Landram w/ interior, or the Galactica Shuttle in a decent scale, say 1/32 with a cockpit interior, maybe some figures to go along.
As far as the Galactica herself, I hope they do her in a larger scale than the Monogram version.
And the Viper and Raider were not in scale to each other, I hope they do them in scale to one another, and give the Raider an interior with pilots.

Anyone agree, disagree...thoughts???

THANKS for the feedback.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ummm ... might want to proofread your subject title.

I know they will be releasing TOS Galactica, and if the new Galactica and Pegasus are any indication, it will look fantastic and be much more accurate. Not sure on other kits. The shuttle would be cool. I also would like to see some of the other ships just to be able to do a diorama.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

According to Moebius' presentation at Wonderfest last year, their TOS Galactica kit will be in the same scale as the old Monogram kit. That's because they scaled the new-series Galactica battlestar kit to the Monogram, and they want the battlestars to be all the same scale.

The Viper and Cylon Raider will be in scale to each other. If I recall correctly, there won't be a cockpit interior for the Raider for the usual reason of the cockpit set not actually being able to fit into the ship.


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ops...... THANKS Opus!!!
Didn't notice that:drunk:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hopefully the Viper kit will have cockpit detail. Really disappointed that the MkVII had no cockpit at all.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The Moebius Viper MkVII has a cockpit, pilot, seat and dash.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I think he means that it's a very basic cockpit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So, then seeing as how the Mobieus Galactica will be the same scale as the Monogram kit will they do the same with the Vipers and the Cylon Raiders???


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Viper will be the same scale as the original, but the Raider will also be the same scale as the Viper instead of a much smaller scale of the Monogram kit. (The prototype shown at Wonderfest was HUGE!)


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

If they would also make a galactica as big as the huge seaview I could die a happy man!!!

Max Bryant


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

They have proven they can do large scale models. I too would die for a 30 inch + TOS Galatica. I'm paying $150 for a TOS Enterprise from R2, I would gladly pay that for the "other" Grey Lady.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Shouldn't this be in the adult section?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm just glad my wife knows "who" the Grey Lady is!:dude:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Viper MkVII could have used additional decals, consols, stick, or something to dress it up rather than having to shell out $30 for a photo etched set.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> The Viper MkVII could have used additional decals, consols, stick, or something to dress it up rather than having to shell out $30 for a photo etched set.


Bear in mind that all of those upgades you mentioned would have added that same cost to the kit if included. Does it really matter who the money for the extras go to?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Moebius Viper MkII had a decent cockpit and the price was about the same


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> Bear in mind that all of those upgades you mentioned would have added that same cost to the kit if included. Does it really matter who the money for the extras go to?


Not only that, most of that detail is hardly noticable once the clear cockpit is installed. Unless you have an open cockpit, 99% of the people looking at the kit won't see the additional tiny details.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh yes it can! Much more than cockpit details on a 1/48 aircraft kit.


----------



## BX SQD (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everyone

I would like to know if Moebius will be coming out with a colonial viper mk1.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

BX SQD said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I would like to know if Moebius will be coming out with a colonial viper mk1.


It is my understanding that the Moebius TOS Battlestar kits are NOT going to be re-pops but all new toolings. The Viper Mk I is being done.


----------



## BX SQD (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response Ductapefoever. :thumbsup: Hope Moebius releases this model soon, looking foward to it.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

We are pretty sure that the Galactica, Viper, Raider and Baseship are going to be produced but what about some new models from this model heavy series. I vote for the Galactica Shuttle and the Cylon tanker.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A Rag-Tag fleet pack in scale with the Galactica would be nice- maybe several with a coupl o fships in each. They would be small and simple due to the scale but make a real nice display.
The Shuttle would be most welcome, even it was only six inches long at least you know Moebius would do a good job with the details.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain_April said:


> We are pretty sure that the Galactica, Viper, Raider and Baseship are going to be produced but what about some new models from this model heavy series. I vote for the Galactica Shuttle and the Cylon tanker.


I would think the shuttle would be a logical choice to be the first of the never before done kits, should they wish to extend the line. I think the Colonial Movers would be the next choice as it is far more recognizable than just about any other ship on the show.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

One could always make their own rag-tag fleet, all they really need is imignation and what ever they got laying around that could be turned into a some what decent looking ship.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I had the Viper mk I and a kit that added the landing gear. I never even got to build it, as I lost everything, was thrown in the street, and ended up in a Homeless Shelter.

I am slowly recovering. The new Viper...I wonder if the landing gear will be included. Also cockpit detail. Did the Raider use landing gear? Never saw it. Just wondering...

Doug


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

DinoMike said:


> According to Moebius' presentation at Wonderfest last year, their TOS Galactica kit will be in the same scale as the old Monogram kit. That's because they scaled the new-series Galactica battlestar kit to the Monogram, and they want the battlestars to be all the same scale.
> 
> The Viper and Cylon Raider will be in scale to each other. If I recall correctly, there won't be a cockpit interior for the Raider for the usual reason of the cockpit set not actually being able to fit into the ship.


Moebius did give us 2 beautiful large scale seaveiw kits,waited 40 years for those, is a 30" Galactica kit asking to much....hint hint Moebius


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bane-7 said:


> Moebius did give us 2 beautiful large scale seaveiw kits,waited 40 years for those, is a 30" Galactica kit asking to much....hint hint Moebius


I would be thrilled if it were just 24 inches but it has already been said that the TOS Galactica will be in the same scale as nu Galactica and Pegasus.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Heard the same thing. It should be in the same length with the old Monogram/Revell kit


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Ductapeforever said:


> Bear in mind that all of those upgades you mentioned would have added that same cost to the kit if included.


I imagine that if the cost was spread out over every Viper kit then it should not cost the same as a stand-alone aftermarket purchase. But, of course, that's all water under the bridge now.

As for other TOS Galactica kits, I would like to see a smaller scale set of the entire rag-tag fleet (something that could fit in a foot or two of shelf space).

I'd also like to see the shuttle, the landram (in scale with the Chariot), and, of course, the Valley Forge...oops, I mean the agro-ship.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Bear in mind that all of those upgades you mentioned would have added that same cost to the kit if included. Does it really matter who the money for the extras go to?


They certainly wouldn't have cost an equal amount as the extras as you mentioned.

With todays tooling technology, there is no reason they couldn't have put a better cockpit in the Mk. VII.

No only is the cockpit sparsely detailed. It is off-center.

I'm not exactly sure what happened in the cockpit area of this kit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> The Viper will be the same scale as the original, but the Raider will also be the same scale as the Viper instead of a much smaller scale of the Monogram kit. (The prototype shown at Wonderfest was HUGE!)


Hey Paul, 
You might want to clarify when you say the Viper will be the same scale as the 'original'.

The 'original' Revell Viper, or the 'original' studio scale model.

I know what your talking about. but some may not.

As far as I know, the Viper will be 1/32 scale. 
The same scale as the old 'original' revell TOS Vipers and the same scale that Moebius did their nu-BSG Vipers.
(But this time I hope with landing gear).

As for the raider, I'm kinda torn up about it.
It seems as though they are going to make it the same scale as the studio model. 
They say they are making it 1/32. But as said, the set won't fit in it at that scale.
However, the set fits in the Revell/Monogram model when scaled for 1/64th.
Which of course is 1/2 scale of 1/32.
So there seemed to be some logic there on the part of Monogram when they originally did these kits back in '78'.

That makes the studio model about 1/41 - 1/43? scale.
So the Moebius model will not be 1/32 scale, but rather the aforementioned 1/41 or 1/43 scale.

So I'm not sure where the discrepancy pops up on the raider.

It makes sense that the studio model was built to a scale. But the Revell/Monogram kit is not a reduced derivative of that studio model.

Not like the 1/24 to 1/32 reduction of the Studio Viper model.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ensign Eddie said:


> *>SNIKT!<*
> 
> As for other TOS Galactica kits, I would like to see a smaller scale set of the entire rag-tag fleet (something that could fit in a foot or two of shelf space).
> 
> I'd also like to see the shuttle, the landram (in scale with the Chariot), and, of course, the Valley Forge...oops, I mean the agro-ship.


I reach, Brother! There are some great resin kits on the market for this scale, but not everyone can afford them (I've got multiples of each!) and a lot if them aren't currently available. Great thing is that with very minor alternative parts, you can use quite a few w/your TNS RTF display, as well.


----------

